# HDR Video Tutorials I created.



## Provo (Nov 23, 2009)

I have created a video tutorials to HDR

I am no expert at HDR but some of you have seen some of the HDR photos I have done and liked them 
so I guess I must be doing something right.

Here is the 1st method
HDR Tutorial Video 1st Method

_________________________________
*The video is password protected twice:*

*Password: thephotoforum.com*


2nd HDR method 
HDR Tutorial Video 2nd Method


++{If I have Helped you don't forget to click the thanks Button}++


----------



## KasparP (Jan 2, 2010)

Cant download, password protected. 

Same with youre 2nd HDR video.


----------



## Provo (Jan 2, 2010)

The password was posted the entire time in the post you need to type the password to download the file as well as when you go to extract the zip file same password.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 2, 2010)

Let's see what's cooking.
thanks for sharing


----------



## Provo (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope you all have patience as I did these videos a while ago when I first joined not to mention the video's are a tad long but you can see step by step of what is going on which I think it's best for someone to follow along. 

Sorry if they bore you LOL.


----------



## anel (Jan 6, 2010)

i'm downloading them now, will give a truthfull opinion once i watched them.


----------



## AUZambo (Jan 6, 2010)

Why don't you upload them to youtube or something like that? It'd be a little easier for the rest of us, and you will probably get more viewers.


----------



## anel (Jan 6, 2010)

too bad there's no sound, i disliked that.. if you didn't feel like talking or anything, you should have at least put some music in the backgruond.. 

i loved the video though, i never used the "merge in photoshop, then put in photomatix" strategy, is it any better than only photomatix? does photoshop do a better merging than photomatix? 

i didn't feel much for the end result, bit too saturated at some points, but everyone has their own taste, i like darker things a lot more, so good job!

another note: definitely, music or speech next time and put it on youtube.


----------



## Provo (Jan 6, 2010)

anel said:


> too bad there's no sound, i disliked that.. if you didn't feel like talking or anything, you should have at least put some music in the backgruond..
> 
> i loved the video though, i never used the "merge in photoshop, then put in photomatix" strategy, is it any better than only photomatix? does photoshop do a better merging than photomatix?
> 
> ...


 
I appreciate the feedback I just want to note a few things 
#1 you are watching a tutorial not mtv or vh1 what the heck do I have to talk for if you are watching what I am doing right on your screen. 

I have many reasons why I did it this way #1 youtube ok let's say the worst possible scenerio hey I like your video and next comes some threatning email asking me to verify my software licenses etc..

I might redo the videos updated, and from beginning to end with chapters and a better example image now that I am more proficient in HDR. When I do I promise I will post it perhaps on my site where you all can watch it. Eta maybe 2 weeks from today given with the many projects I am doing at home and work.

* To answer another reply yes at times merging the images in photoshop does provide better alignment but it varies from each hdr you are trying to process. Results may vary. Now that some of you have seen the videos what are you wating for start shooting and share your HDR images right here. Good Luck all


----------



## anel (Jan 7, 2010)

well people get bored by silence videos, i  had to listen to some music while watching, so some audio wouldn't hurt. i don't think there's any difference in photoshop and photomatix in merging, photomatix might even do a better job so with opening it in the first place you're just lengthening the whole process..


----------

